# 44" J D snowblower



## dougwsloan (Dec 20, 2021)

my 44" J D blower bogs down to easy and clogs the shout . new belts this year. does not throw snow very far. any ideas
Doug


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

New belts, impeller modification, are your engine RPMs at 3,600?, install HDPE in your auger, impeller, chute area, use a slower gear, change gear ratios by changing pulleys


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

44 inch JD blower ... I take it it is a tractor attachment?


----------



## dougwsloan (Dec 20, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> 44 inch JD blower ... I take it it is a tractor attachment?


Yes


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You also may get some helpful assistance from mytractorforum dot com.


----------

